# Medir diodo con fuga: Multímetro da como bueno



## frica (Jun 17, 2019)

Buenas a todos:

Suelo leer con mucha atención los mensajes de *MoonWalker* sobre Fallos típicos en Televisores. Me parecen muy interesantes sus mensajes e impresionante su experiencia y conocimientos. El mensaje enviado el 16 de Junio me  ha llamado la atención. La TV tenía un problema en un diodo y tras ser reemplazado se solucionó:

Fallos típicos en TV: diodo con fugas

Lo curioso es que este diodo tenía una fuga y las mediciones del multímetro (realizadas con el diodo soldado en placa como las mediciones con el diodo fuera de placa) no arrojaron nada malo. ¿cómo es posible esto? ¿qué pruebas, en caliente o frio, tendríamos que realizar sobre el múltímetro (fuera o dentro de la placa) para haber detectado esta fuga?

- ¿Quizá un múltímetro analógico hubiera detectado algún problema, evidenciado por un movimiento en la aguja? [en un libro de Jestine Young se aconseja realizar ciertos test con un multímetro analógico el cual evidencia ciertos problemas que los digitales no pueden]

- ¿quizá debiamos haber hecho pruebas con un multímetro (¿digital?¿analogico?) en escala de ohmios? Os paso un enlace de un foro en inglés donde comentan sobre esto.



Quizá debamos tener en cuenta los voltios que suministra nuestro múltímetro en las diferentes escalas resistivas. :

Mi multímetro digital en escala de 20 Kohm y 200 kOhm arroja 0,3 voltios de salida (0,15v la escala de 2 Millones de ohm).  Entre mis muchas notas tengo escrito:

"Con este voltaje muchos semiconductores no son activados (hay otros como algunos diodos que se activan con menos voltajes). Y si medimos un diodo (con caída de 0,4-0,7v) con estas escalas de ohmios tendremos en directa una alta resistencia, pero en inversa tendremos una extremadamente alta (millones de ohmios) resistencia. Si el diodo está mal y ha perdido propiedades de semiconductor, entonces podría darnos unos ohmios no normales."


----------



## moonwalker (Jun 17, 2019)

Excelente tema Frica para tratar el extraño comportamiento de ciertos semiconductores en los circuitos cuando éstos dan resultados óptimos con el multímetro digital pero realmente pudieran tener alguna fuga cuando están en funcionamiento. Tal cual como dices, muchos de estos semiconductores corruptos los mido no sólo en la escala de diodos sino en la alta escala de ohmios y aún así no arrojan ningún tipo de fuga. Sí, tal cual como dices, con un multímetro analógico se podrían visualizar muchas de estas fugas que con un multímetro digital no se podrían observar pero he notado que con este multímetro digital marca UNIT-T que uso (casi dos años de tenerlo) nunca he podido capturar ningún semiconductor con fugas, todos los semiconductores que he ubicado causante de fallas parciales, intermitentes y totales han sido por experticia propia mientras que cuando usaba multímetros digitales de los baratos "Chino" increíblemente pude observar fugas en semiconductores como transistores en escala alta de resistencia 2Mega ohmios (no siempre pero a menudo). 
Frica, en estos días, en un lugar lejano, reparé un TV Chino con ausencia de color verde (aún no he subido el tema acá), y estos mayormente usan un circuito Amplificador con tres transistores para cada señal RGB. Estos transistores siempre tienden a fallar, frecuentemente uno de los tres, pero las mediciones en escala de diodo arrojan resultados normales y óptimos aún en en escala de alta resistencia (con mi multímetro UNIT-T) y reemplazando un BF422 en la sección de amplificación de video G (verde) la falla desapareció y la imagen quedó con sus colores normales. Tras chequear una y otra vez el mencionado BF422 las medidas arrojan buenos resultados pero bajo operación dentro del circuito muestra la falla. Frica, tal vez deba comprar en serio un multímetro analógico porque con este tester he concluido que no pego ninguna fuga . Un saludo colega.


----------



## frica (Jun 17, 2019)

*¡Excelente respuesta MoonWalker! no tiene desperdicio lo que dices y lo guardaré en mis muchas anotaciones. *
Si alguien más quiere aportar o completar ... !será bienvenido!

Pues fijate MoonWalker que mi multímetro es chino y espero que cuando lo requiera me detecte esas fugas tan esquivas en semiconductores. Este multímetro mio en escala de bajos ohmios me da 3 voltios, ideal para excitar semiconductores. Pero en escala de alta resistencia, el voltaje es adecuado para no excitar muchos semiconductores. Esto, seguro que tiene más utilidades de las que yo conozco.

De nuevo rescatando de mis muchas anotaciones, para mi multímetro:



*Pregunta para MoonWalker o quien tenga respuesta:* en caso de comprar un múltimetro analógico ¿qué característica debería tener para detectar fugas en semiconductores? Creo haber leido que es importante fijarse en la pila o pilas que usan ya que de ello puede depender los voltajes de salida que emplean.


----------



## artenerd (Jun 17, 2019)

La regla con el multímetro es "si mide mal está mal, si mide bien no es seguro que esté bien". El pequeño voltaje del multímetro puede ser insuficiente para provocar corriente de fuga en una juntura que trabaja normalmente con decenas o cientos de voltios, entonces no es "culpa" del multímetro, habría que construir un circuito que polarize el diodo en su voltaje de trabajo.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jun 17, 2019)

Lo único que se requiere es que el multimetro pueda suministrar 3v en la escala de diodos, para comprobar si existe alguna fuga.


----------



## moonwalker (Jun 17, 2019)

Tomaré muy en cuenta tu tabla de comparación entre escala de resistencia y voltaje usado dependiendo también del tipo de multímetro.. Confieso que pese a mis años ya en el campo electrónico, siempre he usado es el multímetro digital solo una vez usé uno analógico que me prestó mi cuñado para verificar unos voltajes de fuente de pc pero hace más o menos siete años.. como anécdota, tal vez hace 4 años, detecté la falla de un amplificador de audio el cual estaba apagado por la activación del circuito de detección DC y la causa era uno de los transistores del par diferencial (específicamente el de realimentación) que si bien arrojaba medidas correctas fuera del circuito, al verificarlo en escala de alta resistencia 2M, pude notar que había un valor de 1.5M entre colector y emisor variando levemente. Al verificar el otro del par diferencial, el resultado daba infinito por lo que ya era sabido que el mostraba esa resistencia entre colector emisor, tenía fugas. Tras reemplazar dicho transistor, los 2.4voltios DC de offset, desaparecieron y se desactivó la protección. El amplificador quedó 100% en bajo funcionamiento.. La fuga la detecté con un multímetro chino con el que detecté otras intermitencias similares pero con éste que tengo ahora aún no capturo un semiconductor con fugas sino por pura experticia he detectado las fallas.


----------



## frica (Jun 17, 2019)

artenerd dijo:


> La regla con el multímetro es "si mide mal está mal, si mide bien no es seguro que esté bien". El pequeño voltaje del multímetro puede ser insuficiente para provocar corriente de fuga en una juntura que trabaja normalmente con decenas o cientos de voltios, entonces no es "culpa" del multímetro, habría que construir un circuito que polarize el diodo en su voltaje de trabajo.



¡Gracias por tu comentario Artenerd! Entiendo lo que dices. Y en estos casos un múltímetro en escala de altos ohmios (> 2Mohmios) ¿no detetectaría una resistencia sospechosamente baja en inversa?)

*¿y con el circuito energizado o sea con el aparato funcionando es posible detectar tal fuga? *Sospecho que no porque los diodos normales serán energizados con polarización directa.


----------



## artenerd (Jun 17, 2019)

frica dijo:


> ¡Gracias por tu comentario Artenerd! Entiendo lo que dices. Y en estos casos un múltímetro en escala de altos ohmios (> 2Mohmios) ¿no detetectaría una resistencia sospechosamente baja en inversa?)
> 
> *¿y con el circuito energizado o sea con el aparato funcionando es posible detectar tal fuga? *Sospecho que no porque los diodos normales serán energizados con polarización directa.


Volvemos a lo mismo, el multímetro puede detectar la fuga o no detectar nada por su bajo voltaje. En los datasheet de los diodos figura la "maxima corriente inversa" a determinado voltaje, entonces lo que se me ocurre es armar un circuito serie con una resistencia y aplicar el voltaje indicado (polarizando en inversa al diodo) medir la caída de tensión en la resistencia y calcular la corriente. Si es mayor a la especificada, entonces está malo con 100% de seguridad.


----------



## analogico (Jun 17, 2019)

la escala de 10k Ω  de ese tester y sus clones , tiene 12V de salida  para medir 








por eso tiene tantas pilas


----------



## frica (Jun 17, 2019)

*Analogico*, creo que era a este tipo de multímetros a los que se refería el libro de Jestine Yong. ¡Gracias por la información!


----------



## peperc (Jun 17, 2019)

disculpen la intromision, pero si el problema " casi " lo tienen identificado:
es la poca tension que usa el multimetro para medir.
no seria mejor que en vez de andar buscando que magico multimetro puede hacer .....
por que no se arman un sencillo probador ??
imagino que cualquier semiconductor es capaz de soportar 12 v cc de inversa ( no siempre ) .
diodos seguro.
transistores si hablo de VBE ahi si suelen soportar muy poca inversa.
pero bueno, ustedes saben.
haganse un probador sencillo , una resistencia serie y miden a travez de ella si hay corriente, ponen a el diodo o la juntura que deseen y ven que pasa .

veo que arman " probadores caseros" super sofisticados, pero a veces lo que hace falta es muy pero muy simple:
ni fuente  necesitan ya que usan la variable de el taller.

yo uso poquisimo las funciones especiales de mis testers, prefiero hacer un simple circuito  de verificacion , si tengo algunas cosas que uso muy repetitivamente ya armadas, y me es recontra confiable.


----------



## moonwalker (Jun 18, 2019)

peperc dijo:


> disculpen la intromision, pero si el problema " casi " lo tienen identificado:
> es la poca tension que usa el multimetro para medir.
> no seria mejor que en vez de andar buscando que magico multimetro puede hacer .....
> por que no se arman un sencillo probador ??
> ...


Muy buena observación Perpec;  con un circuito podemos hacer pruebas activa de verificación. Lo que propones es totalmente válido. Hace años construí circuitos similares para la comprobación de semiconductores y flyback pero ya desde hace mucho los dejé de usar; como dije anteriormente ya con la experticia mayormente se concluye acertadamente el causante de una falla pero claro! No está demás tener algún circuito de verificación a la mano. Saludos


----------



## jorgepazmi (Nov 16, 2019)

Tuve una falla similar hace años a la comentada por *moonwalker *en un amplificador chino si mal no recuerdo en transistor PNP 2N5401 que conformaba un espejo de corriente, la falla que presentaba era que el amplificador sonaba normal y de repente un golpe de dc en las bocinas y el rele de protección actuaba, al pasar un instante apagabas y encendías y todo ok, hasta que de nuevo el golpe dc en las bocinas, me costó trabajo encontrar al causante de la falla pero el método que utilice fue el de ir reemplazando transistor por transistor y probando a que desaparezca la falla, ya que todo media componentes y todo normal dentro y fuera del cto y no contaba con el instrumento indicado, recuerdo que luego de tener el culpable en mis manos llego la hora de experimentar un poco.

Probé con 3 multimetros digitales distintos en los diferentes rangos tanto de resistencia como también en diodo, y el 2N5401 media bien.
Luego probé la ganancia del 2N5401 que comparada con otro en buen estado me arrojaba alrededor 200 unidades. Ya esto daba mucho que pensar y se me ocurrió medir el beta del 2N5401 dañado y a la vez elevar su temperatura colocando la punta del cautin en mismo y pude observar su comportamiento mientras se elevaba su temperatura fue la siguiente:
* *2N5401 dañado*: al ir elevando su temperatura el BETA iba elevando de 200 unidades hasta 220 unidades y luego caía repentinamente a 0 unidades.
* *2N5401 bueno*: al ir elevando su temperatura el BETA iba elevando proporcionalmente de 200 unidades hasta las 300 unidades y más si dejaba pegado más tiempo el cautín.
De esa manera pude reafirmar que de hecho la falla era el 2N5401.


----------



## moonwalker (Nov 20, 2019)

jorgepazmi dijo:


> Tuve una falla similar hace años a la comentada por *moonwalker *en un amplificador chino si mal no recuerdo en transistor PNP 2N5401 que conformaba un espejo de corriente, la falla que presentaba era que el amplificador sonaba normal y de repente un golpe de dc en las bocinas y el rele de protección actuaba, al pasar un instante apagabas y encendías y todo ok, hasta que de nuevo el golpe dc en las bocinas, me costó trabajo encontrar al causante de la falla pero el método que utilice fue el de ir reemplazando transistor por transistor y probando a que desaparezca la falla, ya que todo media componentes y todo normal dentro y fuera del cto y no contaba con el instrumento indicado, recuerdo que luego de tener el culpable en mis manos llego la hora de experimentar un poco.
> 
> Probé con 3 multimetros digitales distintos en los diferentes rangos tanto de resistencia como también en diodo, y el 2N5401 media bien.
> Luego probé la ganancia del 2N5401 que comparada con otro en buen estado me arrojaba alrededor 200 unidades. Ya esto daba mucho que pensar y se me ocurrió medir el beta del 2N5401 dañado y a la vez elevar su temperatura colocando la punta del cautin en mismo y pude observar su comportamiento mientras se elevaba su temperatura fue la siguiente:
> ...



Hola Jorge! Que gran manera de conseguir el responsable de una falla intermitente que nos puede volver loco por un buen rato. Realmente hay maneras por decirlo así "Activas" para conseguir el semiconductor responsable que provoca una falla. En los TVs chinos TRC donde los transistores para amplificar la señal de vídeo RGB los cuales sean BF423 y BF422 se vuelven tediosos ya que éstos presentan en muchos casos fallas al circuito y luego de medir con el tester minuciosamente arrojan que están buenoss pero en realidad la historia distinta. Aplicando un método activo como el que usas podría descartar rápidamente algún semiconductor. Saludos


----------



## sergiot (Nov 21, 2019)

Me ha sucedido varias veces de medir semiconductores con el tester digital sin presentar problemas, en cambio con el tester analogico la cosa es diferente, se aprecian hasta la mas minima fuga entre juntura, cosa que no hace el tester digital.


----------



## peperc (Nov 21, 2019)

hoy, vas acercando el soldador a cada componente y cuando llegas al fallado >>>>> te das cuenta por que el equipo se vuelve loco.

dentro de unos años, con la I.A. + el IOT + los chips cuanticos y tantas otras..... , bastara prendeer el soldador y decir en voz alta que vas a acercarlo a cada componente y todos menos uno señalaran con alguna patita al defectuoso.


----------



## moonwalker (Nov 21, 2019)

sergiot dijo:


> Me ha sucedido varias veces de medir semiconductores con el tester digital sin presentar problemas, en cambio con el tester analogico la cosa es diferente, se aprecian hasta la mas minima fuga entre juntura, cosa que no hace el tester digital.


Así es Sergiot, el Multimetro analógico es más práctico a la hora de conseguir fallas o fugas en semiconductores. Cuando voy a reparar un tv Chino del chassis PH08 por ejemplo siempre llevo a disposición transistores BF423 y BF422, y C2383 ya que es muy común que se deba realizar una reparación extra debido a fallas de colores en la imagen. Estos mencionados transistores como dije anteriormente no arrojan ninguna medida sospechosa con el tester digital pero están en mal estado provocando intermitencias en la imagen así que se debe tener una  refacción de estos transistores por la avería ya descrita. Saludos.


----------



## peperc (Nov 22, 2019)

moonwalker dijo:


> Así es Sergiot, el Multimetro analógico es más práctico a la hora de conseguir fallas o fugas en semiconductores. Cuando voy a reparar un tv Chino del chassis PH08 por ejemplo siempre llevo a disposición transistores BF423 y BF422, y C2383 ya que es muy común que se deba realizar una reparación extra debido a fallas de colores en la imagen. Estos mencionados transistores como dije anteriormente no arrojan ninguna medida sospechosa con el tester digital pero están en mal estado provocando intermitencias en la imagen así que se debe tener una  refacción de estos transistores por la avería ya descrita. Saludos.



y a que se debera ?? 
no debe ser dificil hacer un "MEDIDOR A TODA PRUEBA" pero lo primero *es saber que estamos buscando .*
cual es la falla ?? 
que con temperatura  salta ?? 
o con carga ?? 
o que ?? 
es una papa hacer un medidor que ( por ejemplo) tenga una resistencia al lado de el T. a probar y un oscilador lento la maneje:
1 minuto activo 2 minutos apaga.
o ni eso, una tecla si no queremos complicar el circuito .
y medir la ganancia .
o si el asunto es con carga .
o lo que sea.

el tester no se como hace, pero a veces es un tema de que mide solo de una forma, y con poca tension ( las pilas) .
en fin.
saber que estamos buscando seria el inicio a un circuito interesante.

yo por ejemplo, les compartire una :
tenia en unas placas un problema , con electroliticos.
 de casualidad me di cuenta que ( no recuerdo exactamente ) su capacidad variaba  con el uso.
y algun otro problema.
trabajaban en constante de tiempo lenta, o sea el circuito era muy "AMABLE" con ese electrolitico.
pruebas individuales me daban ok .
me tenia loco .

SOLUCION a muchos problemas :
MI mejor probador de C es un oscilador con 555  ( podria agregarse un divisor si fuesen C . chicos o quiero R. muy bajas  ) .
con un oscilador lo hago cargarse y descargarse muchas veces , y le pongo un a R. chica en ohms asi le obligo a SOPORTAR cargas y descargas fuertes....
y ahi salto el problema.
cuento varias oscilaciones ( led de salida) .
10 oscilaciones tantos segundos y asi se la capacidad ( no me importa ser exacto, si quiero ver mas o menos y ademas si se mantiene constante )  .
PERO EL TEMA ES QUE CUENTO ESO APENAS LO PONGO Y LO DEJO QUE SIGA UNOS MINUTOS y vuelvo a contar / medir ...
y descubro que en algunos eso cambia muchisimo luego de un rato.
o sea que su capacidad se me va a pique.

ahi los pesco.
no se por que hacen eso, pero solo cuando tengo esa falla.. 
los sanos no me hacen eso


----------



## moonwalker (Nov 23, 2019)

Sí Peperc, interesante la propuesta con el NE555;





peperc dijo:


> y a que se debera ??
> no debe ser dificil hacer un "MEDIDOR A TODA PRUEBA" pero lo primero *es saber que estamos buscando .*
> cual es la falla ??
> que con temperatura  salta ??
> ...


 Sí hay que tomar en cuenta los tópicos que propones acerca de temperatura y ganancia de los semiconductores y fijar un patrón para determinar rápidamente los que estén con problemas extraños. 

Recordando también, hay una serie de transistores de salida horizontal como T2001H y si mal no recuerdo J610 los cuales arrojan medidas perfectas con el tester digital claro pero a la hora de conmutar al flyback, éste queda sin ningún tipo de funcionamiento. En mis tiempos de novato me topé con un tv Samsung así y el dolor de cabeza que me produjo fue horrible jajaja. Son los semiconductores con comportamientos extraños que causan fallan intermitentes complicadas para cualquier reparador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2019)

Los díodos hay que probarlos con corriente  ,  y a una tensión relativamente alta.

No es mala idea probar el díodo en serie con transformador de 12 V*AC*  y lámpara de filamentos de 12 V 5 Watts , si brilla a full = corto , si no brilla = abierto , brillo a medias .

​


----------



## peperc (Nov 23, 2019)

y  LA LUPA , *atencion* y la data es fundamental a la hora de probar componentes CON TENSION/  corriente fuerte. 

recuerdo que probaba unos diodos que tenia , de 400v o mas, con la serie de 220v , asi como dice 2M.
probaba varios que tenia por ahi sueltos, los que quedaban desperdigados en la mesa luego de armar y hacer pruebas:
ok
ok
ok
ok
en corto 
en corto 
en corto 
y cuando miro...... los primeros eran 1n4007 y los "en corto " eran otro codigo, miro y eran schotkly, de bastante baja tension ( tipo 30 o 40 v ) 
hice como ese que probaba fusibles haciendo un corto a ver si andaban.....
por distraido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Ramon1947 (Dic 3, 2019)

Muy fácil el multímetro no somete, al diodo a la misma tensión, amperaje y frecuencia que en circuito original, aquí viene la intuición si sospechas, cámbialo, tardas menos que en hacer pruebas, otra prueba es medir con osciloscopio, o multímetro para el que no tenga osciloscopio, en el momento de arranque del dispositivo, (prueba dinámica)


----------



## gord16 (Abr 28, 2020)

Perdón por reactivar el hilo. Estuve leyendo este tema y la verdad me pareció interesante, porque no daba con el problema de una pantalla de plasma el cual me está quemando un resistor de 30ohms y 2 condensadores de 200uF 16v en los 5v del secundario. He hecho un par de pruebas con un diodo ultrarrápido (FSF05A40) y un schottky VF20100SG con el anodo unido entre los pines 1 y 3, en la escala de 2M. El FSF05A40 me dio 0.66M con variaciones al medir en directa, y en reversa me marcó infinito, cosa que no sucedió con los schottky. Para finalizar el VF20100SG mide directo 0.022M y en reversa 0.044M, siendo que todos, al ser medidos en diodo, en reversa marcan infinito y directo miden cada uno 0.382v y 0.155v. Espero conseguir el schottky nuevo para ver si los medidos en el desmontado son similares o de plano ya estaba malo


----------



## sergiot (Abr 29, 2020)

Los diodos "especiales" no siempre miden como la teoria dice, igualmente lo ideal es medirlos con un tester analogico, los digitales no sirven para ese tipo de mediciones, en la funci{on de diodo tienen buena corriente para polarizar el diodo, pero despues de esa escala no hay corriente suficiente, la resistencia interna de los digitales suele ser muy alta, de varios Megones, pero los analogicos comunes son de 20kOhms/Volt y polarizan mejor los semiconductores.


----------

